# Hillbilly Shoot?



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

What is it? Maybe someone could give a brief explanation of what it's all about.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/search.php?searchid=22968039&pp=30&page=3

this is the best way to describe it... bottom half of the page... at least 7 links or so... and this is from 2009 ...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Poor SP....doesn't even know how to post links anymore :doh:

Here is my thread from last year......
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=956461&highlight=hill+billy


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

my apologies, I wasn't trying to be a smartarse.. and i did check the link after i posted it.... hmmmmm.... 

see if these work.. ! 




http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=946526&highlight=hillbilly+2009

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=944990&highlight=hillbilly+2009

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=950539&highlight=hillbilly+2009

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=957075&highlight=hillbilly+2009 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=840990&highlight=hillbilly+2009


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

pops1 said:


> *What is it?* Maybe someone could give a brief explanation of what it's all about.



The absolute MOST fun you can have with your cloths on! Personally, I have NO IDEA how much more fun can be added if you remove your cloths. 

Imagine the 80 WU at the MooTell being down hill and about 50% more angle - that will be a start.

Camping area looking up to the club house









Lots and lots and even more side angles BTW: That's South Paaw's lady in the foreground with Sarge ugly mutt ruining the pix. This was a pix from the Sat. afternoon Hinky shoot.









Another pix of the hill just to get to the club house and target 1 is up hill from there









Will be glad to share lots more info on Sat. - see you at DCWC


----------



## silverdollar77 (Apr 16, 2010)

pragmatic_lee said:


> The absolute MOST fun you can have with your cloths on! Personally, I have NO IDEA how much more fun can be added if you remove your cloths.


ummm...ehhh...Prag...how old are you???:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

silverdollar77 said:


> ummm...ehhh...Prag...how old are you???:wink:


Old enough that these fine lady's men have no problem with this pix. :tongue:


----------



## silverdollar77 (Apr 16, 2010)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Old enough that these fine lady's men have no problem with this pix. :tongue:


well then if I were in your seat I'd have on a bigger grin than the one you're sportin' :wink:


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Prag where's that right hand??:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

pops1 said:


> Hey Prag where's that right hand??:wink:


Reaching for a :beer:


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Reaching for a :beer:


OK I'll buy that...Lol. Just kidding btw and thanks for posting the pics! Looks like it would be fun.:thumbs_up


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Personally, I have NO IDEA how much more fun can be added if you remove your cloths.





pragmatic_lee said:


> Old enough that these fine lady's men have no problem with this pix. :tongue:




Now think about it prag. Can you honestly say that this pic wouldn't have been a little more fun had you removed your clothes?


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Now think about it prag. Can you honestly say that this pic wouldn't have been a little more fun had you removed your clothes?


:zip:

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

pops1 said:


> Hey Prag where's that right hand??:wink:





pragmatic_lee said:


> Reaching for a :beer:





pops1 said:


> OK I'll buy that...Lol. Just kidding btw and thanks for posting the pics! Looks like it would be fun.:thumbs_up


OK - have to be honest, Lucky was sitting on my cooler, so my reaching for a :beer: might not be as innocent as I led you to believe. :wink:



BOWGOD said:


> Now think about it prag. Can you honestly say that this pic wouldn't have been a little more fun had you removed your clothes?


More fun? - don't really know, but I'd bet it would have been real "funny" - at least for 2 of those in the pix. :tongue:



nanayak said:


> :zip:
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Who pulled your string. Now are you going to show up at the Hill or will this be another "yak no show"?


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

*Registration?*

Do I need to preregister or is it casual?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

MGB said:


> Do I need to preregister or is it casual?


It's casual registration until 11 am I believe.


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Why does everyone have BH in their avatar??????????


----------



## SSNIGHTMARE (Mar 26, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> It's casual registration until 11 am I believe.


Is this confirmed as casual registration?


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

MGB said:


> Why does everyone have BH in their avatar??????????


B/c he caught a case of the bans......and it's kinda funny to taunt via the avatars


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

JayMc said:


> B/c he caught a case of the bans......and it's kinda funny to taunt via the avatars




Don't know whom the idiot was that made that decision but I sure do miss reading his posts!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

pops1 said:


> Don't know whom the idiot was that made that decision but I sure do miss reading his posts!


Every time the topic is discussed it ends up deleted.

Long story short, a sponsor grew freakin tired of Hornet disagreeing with him about the stability of the archery industry. He couldn't control the Hornet and complained. As a result the Hornet caught the ban hammer and nearly every trace that he existed.

He's still buzzing around elsewhere though 

_*RIP Hornet - often wrong, seldom in doubt.*_


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

JayMc said:


> Every time the topic is discussed it ends up deleted.
> 
> Long story short, a sponsor grew freakin tired of Hornet disagreeing with him about the stability of the archery industry. He couldn't control the Hornet and complained. As a result the Hornet caught the ban hammer and nearly every trace that he existed.
> 
> ...


Well that's far from being a valid reason to ban someone! That's just pure childish. I guess when you give certain people a little authority they tend to abuse it sometimes. Sad but true. And to think we are supposed to act like grown ups here.


----------

